# Appareil inconnu s'affiche régulièrement



## whizzz (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un macbook depuis quelques années. 
Je suis connectée au wifi de mon appartement.

Cela fait maintenant un peu plus d'un an je crois, que je vois apparaître régulièrement un utilisateur inconnu (ebba28) s'afficher sous l'emplacement appareils (en dessous de l'icône macintosh HD)

Je me dis que c'est quelqu'un de mon immeuble qui profite de mon wifi, malgré le mot de passe.

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que ma soeur, qui possède également un mac, n'a jamais vu s'afficher ce fameux ebba28, alors même que parfois, à ces moments-là, elle était également connectée.

J'ai donc plusieurs questions : Comment faire pour savoir qui se cache derrière cet ebba28 et comment m'en débarrasser ?
Mais aussi, pourquoi cet utilisateur ne s'est jamais affiché chez ma soeur et a-t-il pu choper des infos sur mon ordinateur ?

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Si vous n'avez que quelques équipements (identifiables) sur votre réseau local, quand vous voyez s'afficher "ebba28", il faudrait ouvrir une fenêtre Terminal, et taper la commande:
arp -a

Vous aurez alors la liste des adresse IP et des adresses mac des équipements qui communiquent avec vous.
Par déduction, vous trouverez l'adresse mac d' ebba28.

Il faudrait aussi regarder dans la box si cette adresse mac n'est pas renseignée. Si ebba28 se connecte au wifi de votre box, elle doit y être également.


Après, si vraiment il y a intrusion, il faudrait, pour éviter cela, renseigner dans la box (en général, dans les paramètres wifi) les adresse mac autorisées.
L'adresse d'ebba28, non déclarée, ne pourrait alors plus se connecter à la box.

Si après ça, ebba28 apparaît tjs dans le finder, on pourrait aussi mettre une règle dans le firewall pour interdire également l'adresse mac d'ebba28.

Quant à savoir pourquoi ebba28 apparaît sur un Mac, et pas sur l'autre, je sais pas trop, mais peut-être que sur l'un, il y a des ressources partagées, et pas sur l'autre...

Si on donne un coup de google pour ebba28, on tombe sur Second Life.
Pour vérifier, il faudrait donc s'inscrire, et entrer en contact pour savoir si c'est bien elle, la squatteuse....


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Après, si vraiment il y a intrusion, il faudrait, pour éviter cela, renseigner dans la box (en général, dans les paramètres wifi) *les adresse mac autorisées*.
> L'adresse d'ebba28, non déclarée, ne pourrait alors plus se connecter à la box.



Pour trouver l'adresse MAC de ta machine : Information système / Réseau. Sous l'item Ethernet, l'adresse MAC de ta machine est indiquée.


----------



## Fmparis (12 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

... et en plus de tout ce qui a déjà été conseillé tu peux aussi changer la clef de ton Wifi (ta box) et mettre une WPA2 car une clef WEP n'importe qui peut aujourd'hui la craquer en moins de 5 min.

Avec changement de clef tu devra déjà se débarrasser de ce "squateur" indésirable 

Bonne journée


----------



## whizzz (12 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Je guette la prochaine connexion d'ebba28 et je passe à l'action et je passerai au WPA2.

Merci !!


----------

